# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Linja-autosta irtosi rengas

## Hasse

Linja-auton vasen takapyörä on irronnut täydessä vauhdissa Tammisaaressa myöhään illalla. http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/kotimaa.s...2008/05/647035

----------


## Eräs...

> Linja-auton vasen takapyörä on irronnut täydessä vauhdissa Tammisaaressa myöhään illalla. http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/kotimaa.s...2008/05/647035


Onkohan kellään mitään havaintoa siitä, mikä ja kenen auto oli kyseessä?

----------

